
A New Biography of Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr - pshaw
https://harvardmagazine.com/2019/05/supreme-court-holmes
======
rudiv
Are all the two-digit postnominal numbers indicative of the persons in
question being Harvard graduates?

~~~
cafard
Yes.

